# 2006 C50, Braze-on or Clamp?



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knows if the 2006 C50 now requires a clamp-on front deraileur or still a braze-on. The reason I ask is in the Cycling Plus Superbikes insert review shows the C50 to have a clamp on front deraileur (which I prefer).


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

From the pics that are on the Colnago Japan website (the only one at this point showing the 2006 Colnago product line) it shows the C50s without the braze-on fitting. So at this point, it looks to be clamp-on for 2006. Things could change though on the final product offering for 2006... its early and whats available in one market is not always offered in another.
Colnago Japan website: www.colnago.co.jp


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I noticed it on that site as well, however, in the text it calls out a Braze-on FD. It seems kind of odd, that some photo's show it with and others show it without. I wonder if this is a custom request?


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

Looked at the pix very closely and it still appears to be braze-on.


----------



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

ballmon said:


> Looked at the pix very closely and it still appears to be braze-on.


I've seen one here in Italy and it was braze-on. That could have been an "early release" model (anyway, the only changes for the c-50 for 2006 are paint), and they could always change partway through the model year, but I'd guess it'll be braze-on like all Colnagos have been forever.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Braze on*

Here's my 57cm C50:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

ipaul said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows if the 2006 C50 now requires a clamp-on front deraileur or still a braze-on. The reason I ask is in the Cycling Plus Superbikes insert review shows the C50 to have a clamp on front deraileur (which I prefer).


Definately braze-on.


----------

